# Shooters 45 Qview Tons!



## shooterrick (Sep 13, 2009)

ShooterRicks Smoke-N-Butts Feed 45

It was a rainy day Saturday so we cooked at home, delivered, and setup to feed 45 plus folks. There is tons of Qview and I don’t know it will all fit on one post. The event was a great success and we had 6 folks sign up with there emails to receive service packages from us and also one medical business. We provided butt and brisket as well as beans and Mrs. Shooters homemade cinnamon rolls. She also taught the customer how to make her famous hash brown casserole. Our dear friend Ruby came along to help and took most of the photos for me as I mingled and entertained guests. As I prepared the meat for serving I engaged in some friendly banter with the guests and many found the history of BBQ fun and samples were given to the moms and dads of the customer to create interaction. Much humor was involved and many commented on the fun of that part of the event. Well I am exhausted and so here is the Qview. 

Prep the night before:

On the Lang Saturday 6 am.


Going along nicely:

Arrival at 3pm to eat by 5pm:


Set up done and relaxing in the Cabana Hut waiting to prepair meat to serve:

Mrs. Shooters Cin Rolls and teaching customer hash brown casserole: 

Time to get the Q out:




The total spread:

Guest shots enjoying the Q:







Now it is time for a nap! Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## rivet (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like you did great! Congratulations


----------



## alx (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats.Nothing like happy customers and more business...


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats on a successful job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It looks like everyone was enjoying the spread.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 13, 2009)

Man oh Man shotter it looks like you did a great job with all that meat and the wife dii a great job on the fixins. Those cinnammon rolls look like there fabulous then you throw in some beans and that hashbrown cassarole.  Everything came out great so just keep up the good work. Let it all bring you many happy returns.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 13, 2009)

Good Job Rick.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like a good day Rick congrats!!


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks all for the nice comments.  I have had a nap and feel pretty good about it all.  Thanks again.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like a success Rick, what do you mean about "service packages"?
Glad everything turned out great, and the BSing with all the folks who came to enjoy some good Q, you sound like a good BBQing business man and the type of guy I would like to have around at an event like that


----------



## eman (Sep 13, 2009)

When ya get ready to paint the house to match the smokey colored carport celing let me know. I got a guy!. 
 Great job my friend and i'm glad to see buisiness is smokin.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 13, 2009)

To make things simple we have some standard service packages that help the customer get an idea of what we can deliver and the prices.  We then can go from there and customize an event or the customer can choose one of the basic packages and save a few bucks.
Hope that answeres your question.


----------

